# Pairing soft furred rats with mice. Warts?



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I've heard that the soft furs get warts later in life?
A few of my old girls have a odd skin condition, and it caused me to remember that I had
read somewhere that they get HPV or something like that.
If I put my female soft furs in with the lone males would they be able to catch it?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm _pretty_ sure it's limited to ASFs only. I'd say ask on Rhasputin's forum, but it looks like you did. And only some get the warts, but my understanding is that it is very painful.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They should not get warts. It's caused by a virus, and any ASFs with this virus should be euthanised, unfortunately, to prevent it from spreading. My original stock had it, but it was very simple to get rid of.

I do not believe it is possible to pass it to any other species of rodents, that I know of.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well that's good at least. I had only one or two females left anyway.
they are tame enough to actually tolerate petting but have never bred.
That;s the only reason I noticed it. I was petting her, and her shin had a grainy texture.
Looking closer, it looked like hundreds of skin tags. Gross but whatever, poor dear.
None of them have bred and I need the space for animals that actually do.
Thanks a bunch <3


----------

